
Jack Ma’s Giant Financial Startup Is Shaking the Chinese Banking System - nopinsight
https://www.wsj.com/articles/jack-mas-giant-financial-startup-is-shaking-the-chinese-banking-system-1532885367
======
charleyma
"Ant says it wants to be known not as a financial conglomerate but as a
technology provider or “lifestyle platform,” with future profits coming mainly
from fees from institutions using its technology."

As fintech companies get larger in China, interesting to see how marketing
shifts as being less a disruptor of banks to being a partner, in order to
avoid regulatory attention.

Starting to see that in the US too, as more consumer fintech apps are also
beginning to converge with each other in regards to product offerings...

